# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Pharma Deca/EQ Bangkok

## Big Zo

Hey guys, any of you had an experience with pharma grade brands in Bangkok? Any brands that legit? Going there often but so many UGL brands, pretty confused what is actually the legit real gear. Thanks a million 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Hey guys, any of you had an experience with pharma grade brands in Bangkok? Any brands that legit? Going there often but so many UGL brands, pretty confused what is actually the legit real gear. Thanks a million 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


There are very few pharma brands that still produce Deca Durabolin , and the ones that do typically offer it in 2mL and 5mL vials. 

EQ is a vet grade steroid only. The raw powder costs less than the shipping cost so it's really hard to imagine a UGL selling fake EQ intentionally. It's also hard to source on locations that have no equestrian presence.

Just buy UGL from a reputable brand. You are going to pay literally 10x the price for pharma deca if you can even source it and 3x the price for vet grade EQ.

----------


## Family_guy

Isn’t vet grade EQ usually 50mg/ml?? That is a lot of mls to inject!

----------

